
Why Intelligent People Drink More Alcohol - georgecmu
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-scientific-fundamentalist/201010/why-intelligent-people-drink-more-alcohol
======
hawkice
Half of all people with my IQ or higher have extreme social disorders or
schizophrenia. This happens at this end of the bell curve.

Notably, these were not included in the list of potential confounding factors,
nor do they appear in the studies published that appear to have the same list
of potential confounds as those listed in that paper.

Drinking because you have a non-depression extreme social disorder is fairly
unsurprising.

------
informatimago
For the same reason Homer keeps his crayolla in the nose, DUH!

------
Khaine
Because we have to put up with morons

